# Hello everyone



## festivus (May 27, 2006)

Long time lurker finally coming out of the shadows to post. I've been doing yard displays on and off for the last fifteen years. I am also involved in putting on a haunted trail with a couple of buddies. I love the friendly banter of this forum, not to mention the talent of its members. Looking forward to contributing when and where I can. I have pics posted in the haunt display category.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome! :devil:


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Festivus for the rest of us! :googly:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our forum Festivus! I'm off to check out your pics.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Festivus for the rest of us! :googly:


Dang! Zombie beat me to it!  Hello and welcome, Festivus!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Festivus.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome festivus.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, welcome. Festivus to all.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome and Greetings Festivus! :>


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## festivus (May 27, 2006)

Thank you fo the hospitality, ya'll know how to make a guy feel welcome.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome - and you know - Festivus is coming...

The kids can't wait to erect the pole.


....that didn't come out right...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard......nice to meet you.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! And now, we must participate in the Festivus "Feats of Strength".


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome....I'll forgo any "festivus" puns at this time.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, glad you decided to de-lurk and participat more fully....we don't bite..unless you ask us too :devil:


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome Festivus!


----------

